# Withered chestnuts



## Alliel (Oct 8, 2015)

I recently moved into my home and am getting acquainted with the property. I noticed a chestnut tree- I believe it could be an American chestnut- and it has fruit. The burrs look normal initially but after opening, they are sludgy looking and have 3 withered nuts inside. 95% are like this. I have found about 4 normal burrs with nuts out a hundred or do. Could this be blight related, or perhaps there is no other tree around to cross pollinate? But how would there be a few normal burrs? Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Raintree (Oct 8, 2015)

Possible Chinese chestnut with pollination issues.


----------



## Alliel (Oct 8, 2015)

The leaves are too narrow to be a Chinese, I believe. What makes you think that?


----------



## Raintree (Oct 8, 2015)

Narrowness is not important, leaf base & leaf edge is needed for ID.
American chestnut of that size would be very unusual in CT, Chinese is more common. 
Post close up of leaf.






Chinese Chestnut with rounded leaf base & spiky margins. 





American chestnut, narrow leaf base & deep serrations.


----------



## Alliel (Oct 8, 2015)

I see. I will take a better picture tomorrow. I found another small chestnut tree on the other side of the property. It appears to have some fungus on it. Thank you so much for your information!


----------



## Alliel (Oct 9, 2015)

The leaves were very high up and I had no ladder. I managed to grab one, but it is horribly mangled. I will post. I am holding it together, and the last picture is the underside of the leaf.


----------



## Raintree (Oct 9, 2015)

Chinese Chestnut, note the rounded leaf base & spiky margins.
Your new pic appears to be black knot on chokecherry with a double black birch tree in the back ground.
http://www.extension.umn.edu/garden/yard-garden/trees-shrubs/black-knot/


----------



## Alliel (Oct 9, 2015)

Thank you so much. It appears I have much to learn. I sincerely appreciate your replies!


----------

